# Norwegian: bygger i berge



## Dan2

"Nisser og dverge bygger i berge"
is the first line of the famous Henrik Wergeland poem.

For the last two words I would have expected "i bergene" or "i berget".  What kind of form is "berge"?

Also, does "bygger" here imply that they actively _build_ in the mountains or only that they _live _there?

Jeg foretrekker svar på norsk.  Mange takk!


----------



## oskhen

Dan2 said:


> "Nisser og dverge bygger i berge"
> is the first line of the famous Henrik Wergeland poem.
> 
> For the last two words I would have expected "i bergene" or "i berget".  What kind of form is "berge"?
> 
> Also, does "bygger" here imply that they actively _build_ in the mountains or only that they _live _there?
> 
> Jeg foretrekker svar på norsk.  Mange takk!



1: "I berge" er en form man vel bør unngå i dag - det er ganske gammeldags. Jeg er ganske sikker på at "berge" egentlig er en dativ. Av og til sniker det seg inn noen kasusformer i gammeldags norsk og i noen faste uttrykk med preposisjoner som "i" og "til" ("til fjells"/"til sjøs" er klassiske eksempler på rester av genitiv). På dagens norsk, og hvis man ikke skulle tenkt på rim og slikt, ville det vel blitt "i berg". 

2: Jeg har i hvert fall alltid tolket det som at de holder på med bygningsarbeider i fjellet.

Du bad om svar på norsk - håper det går greit å forstå. 
Håper noen retter på meg hvis jeg tar feil noe sted.


----------



## Dan2

oskhen said:


> Jeg er ganske sikker på at "berge" egentlig er en dativ. Av og til sniker det seg inn noen kasusformer i gammeldags norsk og i noen faste uttrykk med preposisjoner som "i" og "til"


OK.  Den samme som på tysk:
"Auf dem Berge" -> "Auf dem Berg". "Haus", men det faste uttrykk "nach Hause".
Jeg visste ikke at norsk hadde en dativ på 1800-talet.


oskhen said:


> Du bad om svar på norsk - håper det går greit å forstå.


Veldig greit.  Mange takk!   -Dan


----------



## oskhen

Dan2 said:


> Jeg visste ikke at norsk hadde en dativ på 1800-talet.




Norsk hadde vel egentlig ikke dativ på 1800-tallet. Men det dukker opp rester av og til. Det er i hvert fall slik jeg forstår det.


----------



## basslop

Vi ser rester av kasus i mange dialekter, f. eks. uttrykket "i  dalom" (i dalene på bokmål/ i dalane på nynorsk). Det er rester av gammel dativ - tilsvarende slik det fortsatt er på tysk.


----------



## Pteppic

Mitt inntrykk er at "berge" er fornorsket dansk ubestemt flertall (akkurat som "dverge"). Betydningen blir vel imidlertid den samme, uansett hva slags grammatisk form det er.


----------



## Cerb

"I berge" som i tysk "im Berge" høres veldig sannsynlig ut, men jeg heller mot Pteppics forslag på grunn av "Dverge". Jeg vet ikke nok om overlevninger av dativ til 1800-talls norsk til å kunne si noe sikkert her.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Teksten er originalt skrevet på norsk/dansk og den opprinnelige teksten (slik den ble skrevet i "Henrik Wergeland - Samlede Skrifter - 2. Bind 1833-1841") kan leses på denne linken - under den moderne versjonen av teksten. 

http://dikt.org/Steinbrytervise


----------



## Havfruen

Dan2 said:


> For the last two words I would have expected "i bergene" or "i berget".  What kind of form is "berge"?



In the original text (2nd version posted by vestfoldlilja -- takk for linken!), the word is spelled "bjerge". This is the Danish spelling for the indefinite plural noun "mountains". The definite plural "bjergene" does have an extra syllable, and since this is a poem/song that may partly explain the choice. I have much greater knowledge of Danish than Norwegian and in Danish I find the indefinite noun sounds natural, but wait for native interpretations. Is the indefinite noun unnatural in modern Norwegian in this context?



Dan2 said:


> Also, does "bygger" here imply that they actively _build_ in the mountains or only that they _live _there?



I guess it means both, that they build caves in the mountains and live there too. A little research seems to support this interpretation.

I looked up "bygge"  here http://ordnet.dk/ddo/ordbog?query=bygge and learn it is derived from Old Norse words meaning to live, to build, to prepare" and is derived from the root in "live (bo)".

_"bygge  oldnordisk byggja, byggva 'bo, bygge, berede' afledt af roden i bo"_


----------



## Cerb

Both the definite singular and the indefinite plural of "berg" is "berg" in Norwegian. The form "berge" does not exist in modern Norwegian, but as Oskhen suggested, it would be the dative if that's the case here (hehe.. ). Even the definite singular, berget, has an indefinite/plural feel to it in my ears unless exactly what mountain is established either directly or by context. Probably because "Berg" often is used in the meaning of "rock" in compound words in modern Norwegian.

When used for "mountain" it's usually in a figurative sense for a huge amount of something ("et berg med.. "). "Berg" used in the meaning of "mountain" sounds a bit dated to me.


----------



## oskhen

I didn't think very far, did I? It's not very likely that it's a dative, but rather a loan from Danish.

Concerning the "bygge" thing, it may mean that they also live there, but this being a work song (and even created specifically for the workers building the house of the poet, if I remember correctly), the image of fairy tale creatures labouring in the mountain definitely comes to mind.

Edit: When I read the lyrics, it seems that the primary meaning very likely is that they live in the mountain, since the song talks about blowing them out.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> 2: Jeg har i hvert fall alltid tolket det som at de _holder på _med bygningsarbeider i fjellet.


How would I translate *holder på *in this sentence?

Here is my partial attempt at a translation:

I've  always interpreted it as they are  construction in the  mountains.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> How would I translate *holder på *in this sentence?
> 
> Here is my partial attempt at a translation:
> 
> I've  always interpreted it as they are  construction in the  mountains.



"Å holde på med [noe]" is a standard phrase basically meaning to be engaged in an activity. Typically something that takes at least a little time. I don't know if it's possible to translate it as such. If I for instance write in Norwegian "Jeg holder på med studiene mine" it could, I suppose be translated merely as "I'm studying" or perhaps "I'm busy studying" or "I'm occupied with my studies". Or something.

By the way; You forgot translating "i hvert fall".  "Jeg har i hvert fall tolket det slik" would be translated more or less as "I, at least, have always interpreted it that way."


----------

